# Tetras And Corals



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Did a new small vid of my aquariums.
This one is a bit of a curve ball as im covering both my Neon Tetras and my new Corals, so I'm just putting it here in the Non-P section.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im liking that piece of slate in there

and the corals seem to be in great shape


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice video. I like how you keep a small piece of the ocean... just enough and not too much.


----------

